# caramel frosting recipe needed..?



## pillsbury1 (Dec 15, 2007)

:lips:i need a rich easy recipe for a sorta dark looking caramel frosting...with the spreading consistency of a regular birthday/wedding cake icing...that carmel frosting in a can at the grocery store is ok but i want to scratch it....ty in advance....HAPPY NEW YEAR Y'ALL........:lips:


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

might sound like I'm kidding, but I'm not . . 

sweetened condensed milk cooked in a double boiler about 2.5 - 3 hours.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

I was just going to suggest that.
It's addictively good.
It's not going to be as spreadable as your typical frosting, more like a ganache.

P.S. In case you don't know, he means cook it in the can.


----------



## chef at heart (Nov 24, 2007)

I'd be kicked out of family gatherings if I didn't show up with a pie made from that. I don't do it in a double boiler though - in the can, in a big, deep pot - water has to cover the can at all times. Fabulous stuff. A local restaurant chain (similar to TGI Friday's - that type menu) sells the pie for about $4 a slice.


----------



## kaylinda (Jul 30, 2004)

CARAMELFROSTING
CARAMELFROSTING-2
Two links to a couple recipes I use in case you don't have the time it takes to do the condensed milk.


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

In the can is how I do it. Just didn't want to be blamed for exploding cans


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Funny.
We're going to be doing a Brazilian themed fundraiser next month.
Looking for recipes I came across a Brazilian Caramel Tart.
Guess what is used for the filling?
No, really, go on, guess.


----------



## pillsbury1 (Dec 15, 2007)

ooook....would it be..condensed milk? did i win?


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

Cooks.com - Recipes - Brown Sugar Icing

or 
what about doing a caramel white chocolate ganache cook up white chocolate with cream untill it starts to change colour and then use that , its sublime


----------



## pillsbury1 (Dec 15, 2007)

mmmmm...sounds awesome...ty


----------



## pillsbury1 (Dec 15, 2007)

:talkn that condensed milk boiling for 4 hours in the can..? i was wondering if it could be placed in a just warm oven for several hours would produce the same great caramel....wouldnt have 2 keep an eye on the water boiling away this way? :smiles: ty


----------

